# Should I buy, grizzly jointer



## Gixxerjoe04

Still searching for a nice jointer, a few were posted when I was on vacation of course. This one was posted yesterday and I saw it minutes after it was posted so it wasn't already sold. Grizzly G0490 with a Byrd cutter head. Said he'd hold it until sunday when I might be able to come pick it up. Figured since it's $1450 shipped for a new one with the spiral head, seemed like a pretty good deal. The bad part is its 4.5 hours away, so I'll be spending around $150 in gas. What do you all think?

http://nashville.craigslist.org/tls/5112717845.html

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

You can keep it in my garage until you get a sub panel installed.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04

Buying it would def make me get that installed, it's a win win.


----------



## Schroedc

Seems like a good deal if it's been well maintained. One thing I would double check on is the condition of the cutters in the head to make sure you don't have to buy a set right off the bat- Also, Maybe ask if he has any spare cutters that go with it?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950

You won't regret getting an 8". I went 250 miles for mine.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04

My one thought against it is I could get the G0656(think that's the number), 8" jointer from grizzly with a 4 cutter head, new for $975 delivered unless I can find a 10% coupon then $80 cheaper. Then Id have a brand new machine with a warranty, and I could upgrade to a helix head down the road if I think I really need it, and I wouldn't have to drive 9 hours round trip haha.


----------



## barry richardson

I think it's a good deal, you will never regret getting a helix cutter head, or an 8" jointer.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

Gixxerjoe04 said:


> My one thought against it is I could get the G0656(think that's the number), 8" jointer from grizzly with a 4 cutter head, new for $975 delivered unless I can find a 10% coupon then $80 cheaper. Then Id have a brand new machine with a warranty, and I could upgrade to a helix head down the road if I think I really need it, and I wouldn't have to drive 9 hours round trip haha.



Call him up and tell him what you are thinking. offer 7oo cash. otherwise get the new one. If you want the helix though. The upgrade is not cheap.......


----------



## woodtickgreg

I have the same jointer with a 4 knife head, I am going to upgrade to the carbide insert head. It's a nice jointer, you will like the long bed and fence on it. 2hp 220v and it doesn't lack for power. 8" is also a bonus over a 6" for that machine with the Byrd head it's a fair deal, as long as the bed isn't rusty. I would pass on a 4 knife head and just get the spiral carbide insert model. JMO. I would make the drive for that tool. Joiners are pretty simple machines and there's not much that really goes wrong with them that isn't easily fixed. Grizzly is great for parts and customer service. I have not had one problem with mine once I got it all set up and fine tuned. He might take a little less in person, but if not I think it still is a fair price and 8" machines rarely come up for sale.


----------



## woodtickgreg

I just looked at the pics again, bed is nice. Imo, just go get it, you won't be dissapointed with it, mine works great and that one has the Byrd head+++


----------



## Gixxerjoe04

Making sure I can take my boss' trailer, the guy said he's too old to do any lifting and it'll be me and my wife going. The guy said he hasn't rotated the carbide heads at all, and he's holding it until sunday for me since I was the first to talk to him, was really surprised.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Gixxerjoe04 said:


> Making sure I can take my boss' trailer, the guy said he's too old to do any lifting and it'll be me and my wife going. The guy said he hasn't rotated the carbide heads at all, and he's holding it until sunday for me since I was the first to talk to him, was really surprised.


You can take my wife too

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

Gixxerjoe04 said:


> Making sure I can take my boss' trailer, the guy said he's too old to do any lifting and it'll be me and my wife going. The guy said he hasn't rotated the carbide heads at all, and he's holding it until sunday for me since I was the first to talk to him, was really surprised.



You are not supposed to lift buy the ends of the jointer. I took the top off the base when I hauled mine-they are very top heavy. I thing it was 4 bolts and a belt to take top off. Look it up and you can get weight. If you leave top on make sure it is strapped down well- it cannot tip over.


----------



## barry richardson

Unless it has a mobile base and you have a good ramp on the trailer, you will almost certainly have to take the bed off. Even then, the bed is about all 2 men can lift. You may have to have to take Jonathan's wife, AND Jonathan with you...


----------



## Mike1950

barry richardson said:


> Unless it has a mobile base and you have a good ramp on the trailer, you will almost certainly have to take the bed off. Even then, the bed is about all 2 men can lift. You may have to have to take Jonathan's wife, AND Jonathan with you...



I agree with Barry on weight. I backed truck up and we had a straight shot with little lifting into truck bed.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04

I know the whole thing weighs like 500lbs, I could get a couple cheap rollers from harbor freight, unbolt the bed and roll them onto the trailer. It is on a mobile base and I'll have a ramp on the trailer but it's not perfect to roll something on like that, more like a landscape type trailer.


----------



## Kevin

That's the exact jointer I bought a couple years ago. I still using the same side of inserts that came crom the factory. I am still sort of looking for a wider one but 8" is so much better that a 6" you won't believe it. $800 is a good deal.


Gixxerjoe said:


> The bad part is its 4.5 hours away, so I'll be spending around $150 in gas. What do you all think?



I think you must be getting about 14 mpg that's what I think.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04

Think around 12 mpg, 286 miles one way. If only I still have my diesel, got better mpg and now the stuff is cheaper than gas, wth

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

My 1999 7.3 powerstroke still gets close to 19 mpg with 315,000 on it.


----------



## JR Custom Calls

barry richardson said:


> AND Jonathan with you..


Joe is my buddy, I'd help any way I could... But I start physical therapy for my back next wee unless the x rays show an issue that needs something different. Pretty sure I shouldn't try to lift a big jointer

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04

I have an 04 f250, did have an 04 ram 2500 with the cummins, loved it but sold it because we were gonna buy a house this year. Funny my gas truck was half the price of my diesel, same year and less miles.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Joe the mobile base is the bees knees. The jointer you linked has it included you won't need any rollers. It will roll like marbles on glass for you already.


----------



## Kevin

It has two straight casters inside on the other end. When you kick that steerable caster down it glides like on air as long as the concrete is smooth.


----------



## Kevin

Gixxerjoe04 said:


> It is on a mobile base and I'll have a ramp on the trailer but it's not perfect to roll something on like that, more like a landscape type trailer.



My bad I missed this before. I still don't see why you'll need another roller just take a piece of 1/4" prywood to lay on the gate.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04

Only fear I have is the ramp of the trailer isn't smooth but the trailer has a wood bottom


----------



## JR Custom Calls

The reason my trailer has no ramp is what You'll figure out when you drag it to tn. Those gates, even though they're mesh, catch wind like crazy. If you can take it off, do it.


----------



## Kevin

If it's a lowboy trailer the 2 of you should be able to shove it up the ramp on the plywood. It would be best to take a rope and a block and tackle. If you don't have a b&t at least buy a cheap pulley at the hardware store so as you're pushing it up the ramp one of you can take up slack on the rope to save any gains you've madde if you hit a snag and you don't have that monster coming back down the ramp on y'all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

JR Custom Calls said:


> The reason my trailer has no ramp is what You'll figure out when you drag it to tn. Those gates, even though they're mesh, catch wind like crazy. If you can take it off, do it.



I love the ramp on my trailer, buttttt it does suck the gas- 2+ MPG. I take it off when I am empty and going a long ways.


----------



## Kevin

I had no idea those ramps cut into the milage to that extent. My welding trailer has a ramp like that - if I ever haul it off the property which isn't likely then I'll remove it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04

Pretty sure I can remove this one easy and just strap it on. If I can get it pushed on without taking the beds off, where do you all suggest I strap it at on the jointer, don't want to put stress on something I'm not.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04

Since @JR Custom Calls can't go with to help load, he'll have to come help running 220v so I can run the dang thing, only seems fair haha

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin

I would lower the infeed table all the way down and just strap it across that and the outfeed table and call it good. Make sure all the bolts are tight before loading it. Remove the fence too.


----------



## barry richardson

Take the fence off, thats easy, one nut, then run a couple of straps right over the bed. I recently moved my jointer the way Kevin described above (with the help of my neighbor) Laid plywood on the ramp and we shoved it on, My mobile base had very low clearance, so we had to see-saw it a bit to get it over the hump, but it worked. And I actually got it off loaded by myself....


----------



## Gixxerjoe04

Can't wait to get rid of my Porter cable bench top jointer, it should at least cover my gas to pick up my new one.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04

Probably won't tell much difference between the two jointers will I

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

That jointer you have would be a great gift for a guy that might be able To wire up your garage...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Gixxerjoe04

Going tomorrow to get the jointer, hope everything goes as planned. Got some plywood to roll it on, hoping it's wide enough, tried looking up the dimensions of the mobile base but couldn't find it. Hoping it doesn't storm on me, got some tarps just in case, wish me luck.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04

Made it home in one piece, now just need to make room. Had bad storms this morning heading down, tarped it down.  Used a piece of plywood and didn't have trouble rolling it onto the trailer, did try to adjust the table all the way down but didnt get it down all the way. Didnt remember to do that until 20 minutes down the road and like and idiot forgot to ask how. Made it 20 minutes from home and down pour, tarp took a beating so ended up getting wet. Luckily not for long, dried it off and put a fan on it to dry anything I couldnt see or reach. Going to need to run wires and go through it all and make sure it's all adjusted right then I'll be a happy camper.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## barry richardson

That thing is sweet, hardly a scratch on it!


----------



## woodtickgreg

Keep an eye on it for rust, if your not going to get to it for a little while spray it down with wd40 until you can wax it. Just use some mineral spirits or brake clean to clean the oil off and then wax it good. Your going to love that jointer.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04

Was about to ask, there is some discoloration from the water yesterday and just some spots that need cleaning in general. What's the best method to go about getting rid of that?


----------



## Gixxerjoe04

Also, is this what a 220v plug looks like, was thinking it was different haha, says 30a 250v on the plug which had me confused


----------



## woodtickgreg

Gixxerjoe04 said:


> Was about to ask, there is some discoloration from the water yesterday and just some spots that need cleaning in general. What's the best method to go about getting rid of that?


oooo steel wool and some wd 40 works well. Could maybe use some 600 wet or dry paper with some wd40. When you get it all cleaned up remove the oil as I mentioned above and give it a good coat of wax on the bare metal. Do this as soon as possible!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04

Of course I don't have any WD40, will have to take some from work tomorrow and get it done


----------



## woodtickgreg

wd40 is my friend, I buy it by the gallon and have squirt bottles of it everywhere, lol.


----------



## JR Custom Calls

It's official... I NEED one of these.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

Jon you can use mine anytime man. I keep the key under the frog (when he is not off swimming in the cattle tank).


----------

